# Passgenaue  Grafik-Symbole für Steam-fremde Spiele



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2015)

*Passgenaue  Grafik-Symbole für Steam-fremde Spiele*

Mir gefallen diese schlichten Symbole zu Spielen nicht sonderlich, die ich separat in meine Steam-Bibliothek hinzugefügt habe.

Kann man eigene Grafiken passgenau erstellen und diese anstelle der vom Spiel vorgegeben Start-Button-Symbole verwenden? Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## svd (8. Februar 2015)

In der Detailansicht deiner Bibliothek, kannst du in den Eigenschaften deines Spiels, dessen Verknüpfung ein eigenes Icon (entwerder über die .exe des Spiels, oder eine quadratisches .PNG oder .TGA Datei)
verpassen.

In der Gridansicht kannst du das auch mit den rechteckigen Bildchen machen. Entweder selbst eine 460x215 große .JPG, .PNG oder .TGA Datei zum Einbinden erstellen,
oder auf diversen Seiten nachgucken, ob dir die Arbeit nicht schon von anderen abgenommen worden ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2015)

Die Seiten bieten zwar eine gute Auswahl an, aber beim Einbinden hab ich das Problem, dass die Anzeige des Bildes quadratisch zentriert bleibt, also nicht die volle Fläche des Spielsymbols ausfüllt (siehe unten roter Rahmen)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Woran liegt das? Die PNG-Dateien haben doch exakt die Größe von 460x215... 
Nur in der Großansicht der Bibliothek stimmt die Darstellung.


----------



## svd (8. Februar 2015)

Bei der Listenansicht bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich das irgendwie verändern lässt, ohne der .exe des Spiels ein anderes Icon zuzuweisen.

Das wird schon seit Jahren von der Community bemängelt...

Die einzige Alternative wäre, in der Listenansicht die Icons anstatt der Bilder anzeigen zu lassen. Schaut halt nicht so nett aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2015)

Aha... Okay, wenn es in der Vollansicht passt, ist das auch schon etwas. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Worrel (8. Februar 2015)

Versuch mal, in der Grid Ansicht eins von diesen Bildern (heruntergeladen) als "Custom image" anzugeben.
afaik sollte das dann genauso wie die anderen angezeigt werden.

Sammelthread für "Steam grid images": Custom Grid View Images - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## svd (8. Februar 2015)

In Steam gibt's ja drei Ansichten. 

In der "Detail" werden ja ganz normale quadratische Icons verwendet, wie man sie von Desktop Verknüpfungen her kennt.
Im "Grid View" dann die rechteckigen großen Banner.

Das Problem liegt jetzt in der "Listenansicht". Steamspiele haben ja da eine kleinere Version der Banner. Nachträglich hinzugefügte Spiele
quetschen das Custom image in ein quadratische Icon, anstatt eine verkleinerte Version dessen anzuzeigen.
Kriegst du das irgendwie hin?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> In Steam gibt's ja drei Ansichten.
> 
> In der "Detail" werden ja ganz normale quadratische Icons verwendet, wie man sie von Desktop Verknüpfungen her kennt.
> Im "Grid View" dann die rechteckigen großen Banner.
> ...



Leider nein. Dort lassen sich die Images zwar beliebig einfügen, aber eben nicht benutzerdefiniert. Ich schätze die Listenansicht lässt sich nicht so modifizieren wie in der Grid-View.


----------

